# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Experienced Art Installers / Museum Techs Needed in Washington DC Area

## museumpro

We are an established art services company operating in and around  Washington, D.C. and are looking for experienced art handlers/installers  to assist with occasional projects in area museums and private  institutions.

Must have a positive attitude, flexible schedule, and experience with  installing complex and sometime challenging 2D and 3D artworks in a  museum setting. Carpentry, design background, and familiarity with  measuring and power tools a plus.

This will be part time and occasional work based on requests from clients.

Please respond with information about your experience and qualifications and be prepared to send a resume and references.

Thank youPhoto Group.jpgCorcoran Marble.jpgJacqui Hirshhorn.jpg

----------

